# Need A Little Help



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well my oldest son is coming to the end of his first year at the Naval Academy and he has a small problem. He is 3000 miles from home and has a ton of stuff that he is not allowed to store at the Academy while on his summer training cruise or during summer leave. Compounding this problem is plebes are not allowed to have cars so moving his stuff is that much harder.

So I need to see if there is an Outbacker in the Annapolis area that can help my son locate suitable storage and transport it to that storage. Please let me know if anyone can help.

Thanks.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camper Andy,
We are too far away to be of any help, but I'm sure you and your son will get the help you need. 
We had a similar situation with one of our nephews at West Point. I (not being from a military family) was surprised it was so difficult to do such a simple thing, and DH (Army Brat) said "teaches resourcefulness" .... Still seems kind of raw to me but.....
TTFN
Ember
PS thanks your son for his service for us!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ANDY...

Although I'm Army -- I had to go through the exact same thing -- well minus the ship stuff -- LOL

I know that there are several UHAUL and storage areas (monthly storage sites) around the Annapolis area (I use to live in Severna Park that borders Annapolis)..

I would suggest that your son does like many of the kids do and rent a small UHaul truck and move his stuff to one of the off site storage places -- and then take a taxi back to base after dropping the truck off ... in fact -- Annapolis Naval Base use to have a UHAUL place by the NEX if its still there (2003) ....

Or i know that ENTERPRISE will bring a pickup truck to the gates of the base -- he can us the truck -- move all his stuff offsite -- and then return the truck to ENTERPRISE and catch a ride back to the base...

Of course back-in-the-day the Army told us -- you can have as much stuff as you want -- as long as it fits into two duffle bags -- LOL -- how times have changed I guess...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> ANDY...
> 
> Although I'm Army -- I had to go through the exact same thing -- well minus the ship stuff -- LOL
> 
> ...


His stuff is all Navy issue, from many uniforms to a desk top computer, his books and some of his room maintenance stuff. The exception is his laptop and a few small electronic items. He still does not even rate civilian clothes or the privilage to drive on the yard so that compounds the problem.

Problem seems to be with getting a small climate controlled storage. As a plebe all the good near by storage is taken by upper class men.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

You might want to look into a SAM. http://www.getasam.com/portable-storage. They will deliver the container, he loads it, and then the dealer will pick it up and store it in their yard until he is ready for it. Cost is similar to a mini-store, but this one comes to you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

CamperAndy,

I will be moving to the DC area in May. What is his time frame? Send me an e-mail and we'll compare schedules. I may also be able to find out where some former ring knockers stored their stuff when they were going through.

Walleye


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

walleye said:


> CamperAndy,
> 
> I will be moving to the DC area in May. What is his time frame? Send me an e-mail and we'll compare schedules. I may also be able to find out where some former ring knockers stored their stuff when they were going through.
> 
> Walleye


PM Sent


----------

